# G+motor brushes



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

How do you replace the motor brushes in a 70's era G+ car?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

usually after removing the shoes, the barrels will pop or pull out of the car.
but it has to bee very carefuly as not to shoot the brush and springs across the room.
and you must be careful putting them in


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the original Aurora G+ chassis, the brush barrels do not just snap into the chassis like the later cars. The brush barrels are held in place by the shoe hangers, which makes replacing the motor brushes much more difficult. I only have one of these cars, I bought it when thy first came out and stopped running HO cars shortly after that because I had no place to set up a track. 20 years later I got back into HO stuff, but the car was obsolete by then, so I had no reason to fuss with it. If I recall correctly the car is still intact except that the front tires have fallen apart. The body is the Ferrari 312PB, one of the nicest HO bodies ever made. If I feel ambitious I will take a look at the car to see if there is an easy way to get the brushes in and out.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you carefully pry up the back of the brush tube retainer and the brush tubes will then be accessible. 
you will find that it is necessary to completely remove the retainer in order to remove the brush tubes.
you might want to do this disassembly in a steep side(deep) box to prevent loss of parts inside the tube.
usually the new brushes are pre-ground to fit the commutator so care is required when reassembling.
while you have everything apart, a good cleaning of all parts, especially the inside of the brush tubes will provide you with optimum performance.
as I recall the pinion is 8 tooth


----------

